# RI State Police update



## MarineMustang (Jul 25, 2004)

Has anyone received any scoop on how many alternates have been called up for the RISP academy?? Anything else to share?


----------



## MarineMustang (Jul 25, 2004)

I have heard that there have been nearly 15 call-ups from the alternate list. This number has been confirmed by 2 diff sources.....but, always worth asking other knowledgeable sources, as here.


----------

